# Netscape, RIP



## bookslover (Dec 30, 2007)

I hear that AOL is pulling the plug on Netscape, as of February 1, 2008. Probably not all that necessary any more, anyway. Still, it was one of the originals, from back in the day.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 30, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I hear that AOL is pulling the plug on Netscape, as of February 1, 2008. Probably not all that necessary any more, anyway. Still, it was one of the originals, from back in the day.



"Back in the day..." 

What was it 1995? Of course that's definitely back in the day for Jacob Aitken. For you Richard I imagine you were less gray but still no spring chicken.

I was at the Naval Postgraduate School from 1994-1996 and got more access to the Internet early on than most. I still vividly remember when Netscape came out. That was back when everyone thought that simply having a killer technology was worth $billions. I had worked with Mozilla for a while and thought Netscape 1.0 was so cool when it came out.

Everybody was predicting Microsoft's demise because they had missed the initial bow wave on the Web boom and then the ensuing lawsuits when they built IE into their OS.

Of course "back in the day" AOL was a giant - big enough to buy Time/Warner but now dialup is going the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Herald (Dec 30, 2007)

Navigator was so cool. The new version of Navigator is almost identical to Firefox. It lacks the pizazz of the original. All good things must come to and end I suppose. Thankfully Bob Vigneault's hair will be with us for future generations. I can't imagine facing that loss.


----------



## etexas (Dec 30, 2007)

Dial what?


----------



## bookslover (Dec 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> For you Richard I imagine you were less gray but still no spring chicken.



Let's see. I was 43 in 1995. And no gray hair yet (now, is a different story).

UPDATE: Apparently, hard-core fans of Netscape will still be able to use it; they just won't get any tech support after 02/01/08.


----------

